# Experienced 120v tech needing 12v help



## Zantrepair (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a shop full of test equipment and not a clue. I am trying to repair a Treo ssx750.1 for a good friend and I'm out of my league. When powered on I get red led(protect mode), about a second I get audible relay click, red led(protect mode) goes out, no output. I done a very good visual which seems ok. Checked for voltage at base of transistors and I have some so the amp is "on". Where do I start. I have 10 years experience in restoring and repairing high end vintage home audio equip so I'm not a noobie but class D is out of my box. Please a little help diagnosing.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hi Zantrepair,

Welcome to the forums!

A common place people are referred to is the bcae website which is written for car audio electonics newbies. The articles do have good depth though, so you should be able to skim over the basics like how to use a multimeter, and go straight to the good stuff.

Here is the page about amplifier repair. It should have everything you need to get started.

Basic Amplifier Repair

-J


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Perry Babbin hangs out on diyaudio.
Thats the site to go.They have a forum just for car audio repair.


----------



## Zantrepair (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank for pointing me in a direction guys. Got the amp back as good as new.


----------

